# fishign parter available/ crew available



## outdoors_91198 (Dec 5, 2017)

Currently, a 20-year old broke college student that loves to fish 
looking for some fishing trips down in the Galveston area.
if you're looking for a fishing partner or a helping hand, im the man.
down know much of how to be a deckhand but I can sure learn how to.

I might be broke but im willing to help out with gas money or food. I can also help out with the cleaning.
I've been invited to a few offshore fishing trips but I've never owned a boat so I don't really do much offshore fishing beside that.
I typically stick to kayak fishing down at Galveston, surf fishing or at the jettys. I'm also down to tag along and fish the shore, go out in kayaks or wade fishing one of these weekends if you got any spots.

shoot me a txt at 
281
70six-2412
thanks!


----------

